# FS: All Corals (SPS, LPS, Softies). Frags and colonies



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Switching to FOWLR tank. All corals must go!

Pick up available tomorrow (Aug.6th) and Thurs. (Aug.7th). As well as 11th and 12th.

No more holding. First come first serve. Thank you!

*SPS*

Bright green monti cap - $10/frag


Flower petal monti cap - $10/frag


Purple pocci - small colony - $20


Green pocci colony - $30 (3"x4")


Bird of paradise - $20 (4" across)


Maze - $15 (1.5"x2")


*LPS*

Pink Brain - most beautiful piece in my tank - $50


Orange crush acan - $25


Purple n Geen Favia - $15 (3")

Turquoise plate shaped LPS - $40 (4")


Meteor shower rock: $30 (4-5")


Japonica rock : $15 (2"x2")


X'mas Favia covered rock: $25

Duncan (12+ heads) & Nuclear green Paly (25+ polyps) Combo Rock: $90
Rock is approx. 8" x 5"


Also have various mushrooms, zoas n palys, LPS n SPS that arent listed. Come check them out!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Softies*

Ricordea: $15


Zoas/palys frags n colonies:

Rasta: Colony $100 (18+ polyps)


Fruitloop: Colony $80 (40+ polyps)



Magician: $20 (10 polyps)


Red people eater: $15 (7 polyps)


Fire & Ice: $40 (50+ polyps)


Joker: 15 (3 polyps)

Pinwheel: $5 (5-8 polyps), $20 (35+ polyps)

Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)


Also have various mushrooms, zoas n palys, LPS n SPS that arent listed. Come check them out!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Maze n plate shaped LPS no longer available.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fruitloop colony sold.

Rasta, Magician, Joker, Green Pocci pending pick up


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Brain, Rasta, Fruitloop, Magician, RPE, Joker, Fire n Ice.... Sold!

Pick up available tomorrow (Aug.7th), 11th and 12th.

No more holding. First come first serve. Thank you!

*Updated List*

*SPS*

Bright green monti cap - $10/frag


Flower petal monti cap - $10/frag


Purple pocci - small colony - $20


Green pocci colony - $30 (3"x4")


Bird of paradise - $20 (4" across)


Maze - $15 (1.5"x2") pending...


*LPS*

Orange crush acan - $25


Purple n Geen Favia - $15 (3")

Turquoise plate shaped LPS - $40 (4") pending...


Meteor shower rock: $30 (4-5")


Japonica rock : $15 (2"x2")


X'mas Favia rock: $25

Duncan (12+ heads) & Nuclear green Paly (25+ polyps) Combo Rock: $90
Rock is approx. 8" x 5"


*Softies*

Ricordea: $15


Zoas/palys frags n colonies:

Pinwheel: $5 (5-8 polyps), $20 (35+ polyps)

Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)



Also have various mushrooms, zoas n palys, LPS n SPS that arent listed. Come check them out!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Green pocci sold


----------



## xXlukestarXx (Feb 16, 2014)

whats your phone number


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Maze n plate shaped LPS sold


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pick up available tomorrow (Aug.11th) and 12th.

No more holding. First come first serve. Thank you!

*Updated List*

*SPS*

Bright green monti cap - $10/frag


Flower petal monti cap - $10/frag


Purple pocci - small colony - $20


Bird of paradise - $20 (4" across)


Purple n Geen Favia - $15 (3")

Meteor shower rock: $30 (4-5")


Japonica rock : $15 (2"x2")


X'mas Favia rock: $25

Duncan (12+ heads) & Nuclear green Paly (25+ polyps) Combo Rock: $90
Rock is approx. 8" x 5"


*Softies*

Ricordea: $15


Zoas/palys frags n colonies:

Pinwheel: $5 (5-8 polyps), $20 (35+ polyps)

Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)



Also have various mushrooms, zoas n palys, LPS n SPS that arent listed. Come check them out!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im off today n this weekend. PM me if you wanna swing by.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im taking a week off so I will be available most days. PM me to arrange a time.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Meteor shower rock: $30 (4-5") is sold.
1 purple pocci left. Take it for $15


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Ric's are gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 last purple pocci remaining. Sold lot of green monti but still have several nice pieces left.

Pick up available tomorrow and Thursday.

No more holding. First come first serve. Thank you!

*Updated List*

*SPS*

Bright green monti cap - $10/frag (3 pieces left)


Flower petal monti cap - $10/frag


Purple pocci - small colony - $20 (1 left)


Bird of paradise - $20 (4" across)


Purple n Geen Favia - $15 (3")

Japonica rock : $15 (2"x2")


X'mas Favia rock: $25

Duncan (12+ heads) & Nuclear green Paly (25+ polyps) Combo Rock: $90
Rock is approx. 8" x 5"


*Softies*

Pinwheel: $5 (5-8 polyps), $20 (35+ polyps)

Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)



Also have various mushrooms, zoas n palys, LPS n SPS that arent listed. Come check them out!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added most of my remaining pieces. Some are on live rocks.

Also selling my favorite piece - Dendro (7 heads + 3 babies). $70. I feed the larger heads mysis every 2-3 days to make it happy. 

All liverocks are for sale as well. Have them for 3 years (see journal). All pests free. $3/lb. (20+lb: $2.5/lb), (50+lb: $2/lb)

P.S. I will be shutting down the refugium (CPR-AF2MD) tomorrow. Comes with clip on LED (white) light, MJ pump and mini powerhead. Take the whole set for $130. Some cleaning required hence selling cheap.
CPR AquaFuge Hang-On Refugium - Medium

Pick up available tomorrow (Thursday) and Fri, Sat afternoon. 

No more holding. First come first serve. Thank you!

*Updated List*

*SPS*

Bright green monti cap - $10/frag (3 pieces left)


Purple pocci - small colony - $20 (wysiwyg)


Big rock with 5 colonies - green monti, flower petal monti, green encrusting coral (glow under actinic!) bird of paradise, purple/pink sps - $100 (pending...)


Flower petal monti cap - $10/frag (big rock pending...)


Bird of paradise - $20 - 4" across (big rock pending...)


*LPS*

Green tipped Frogspawn on 6" rock (approx 12 heads) - $50


Purple n Geen Favia - $15 (3")


Japonica rock : $15 (2"x2")


X'mas Favia rock: $20 (2×2")

War coral: $20 (2"x1")


Green Duncan: $40 (5 heads)


Duncan (12+ heads) & Nuclear green Paly (25+ polyps) Combo Rock: $90
Rock is approx. 8" x 5"


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Softies*

Neon green polyps leather: $15 (1.5cm)


Watermelon: $20 (20 polyps)


Ring of Fire (30 polyps) & Green palys on 6"×4" rock: $50


Pinwheel: $5 (5-8 polyps), $20 (35+ polyps)


Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)


Yellow polyps on 10"×6" rock: $20 (50+ polyps)


Radioactive draon eye & 2 types of zoas on rock: $20


Watermelon: $15 (10 polyps)

Various zoas (you can name them yourself... lol):
Cant get good pictures under actinic led, so I will describe them. Better to come see them yourself.

1) dark green ring, navy blue face, light green mouth - $20 (20+ polyps)


2) pink ring, green face - $10 (2 polyps)


3) look similar to orange mauls, maybe they are!? Lol - $15 (5 polyps)


4) green ring, pink face, yellow mouth - $15 (7 polyps)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Large sps combo rock, Dendro and pink ring, green face zoas pending pick up tomorrow. I'm available after 9pm tonight and most of the day tomorrow and Tues afternoon. 

I have decided to shut down both the 120g n 46g tanks so all fish will be available once I clear most of the corals and rocks (approx. 150 lbs). Equipments will then be listed. Thanks guys!
__________________


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh noooooo John, too bad dude, too much on you huh?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

input80 said:


> Oh noooooo John, too bad dude, too much on you huh?


It's a great hobby but I just need a break after my 135g African tank exploded right besides me last week.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Large sps combo rock and all monti are gone. Dendro and pink ring, green face zoas pending (Friday). The rest is still available. Adding 2 more nice pieces to the above list:

Galaxy colony - $30 (3" x3")


Bright green Rhodatics mushroom + purple mushroom on big rock - $30


Dendro .....Pending....


I have decided to shut down both the 120g n 46g tanks so all fish will be available once I clear most of the corals and rocks (approx. 150 lbs). Equipments will then be listed. This is what's left...

[/QUOTE]

Sep/2013


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All liverocks in 120g, yellow polyps rock, rhodactis rock, Frogspawn rock pending pick up Tues evening...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Clearing out the remaining pieces so I can shut down the system n start selling the hardwares.
> 
> All liverocks are for sale as well. Have them for 3 years (see journal). All pests free. $3/lb. (20+lb: $2.5/lb), (50+lb: $2/lb)
> 
> ...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Softies*

Neon green polyps leather (1.5cm) + purple rhodatic + green mushroom $20


Ring of Fire (30 polyps) & Green palys on 6"×4" rock: $30


Take all of the following 9 pieces (plus any zoas / palys I can find...) for $60 

Eagle eye: $15 (20 polyps)
_http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/jtang23/IMG_20140903_224014_zpsivikirjr.jpg[/IMG]__

Pinwheel: frags x2 $5 (5-8 polyps), $15 (35+ polyps)


Green Palys: $5 (5-10 polyps)


Watermelon: $15 (10 polyps)

Dark green ring, navy blue face, light green mouth - $20 (20+ polyps)


Similar to Orange mauls, maybe they are!? Lol - $15 (5 polyps)


Green ring, pink face, yellow mouth - $15 (7 polyps)
[/QUOTE]_


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything in this picture - $20


Everything in this picture - $60


Mangroves x4 plants - $20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mangroves are pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Duncan & Nuclear Green Rock sold.
War coral rock sold.

Zoa & Palys Package is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only Snowflake Eel $50, Tomato Clown $20 and Frogspawn (12 heads) $50 left! Take all for $100
I will throw in 2 packs of mysis shrimp and all the sand if you want.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All gone! Closing thread!


----------

